# RESOLVED: Calculator keeps opening itself up.



## Brodalco (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, you read that correctly. My otherwise fine vista installation keeps opening calculator vg in front of what I'm doing, often with at least 10 or 20 windows at a time. 

I have absolutley no idea what provokes this behavior.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening itself up.*

Hi, click on Start/Run, type msconfig, ok, look under startup to check no crap programs are starting with windows.
Also, check your Task Manager by right-clicking on the taskbar at the bottom of your dektop. A quick way of seeing what progs and services are running.
See if it happens in Safe Mode?
Also, do a full scan with Defender and any Anti-Virus software you have.


----------



## Brodalco (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening itself up.*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi, click on Start/Run, type msconfig, ok, look under startup to check no crap programs are starting with windows.
> Also, check your Task Manager by right-clicking on the taskbar at the bottom of your dektop. A quick way of seeing what progs and services are running.
> See if it happens in Safe Mode?
> Also, do a full scan with Defender and any Anti-Virus software you have.


I'm an idiot. Turns out the monitor was sitting on one of my keyboard's "quick access" keys.

Thanks anyway. (I am normally much smarter than this.)


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening itself up.*



Brodalco said:


> I'm an idiot. Turns out the monitor was sitting on one of my keyboard's "quick access" keys.
> 
> Thanks anyway. (I am normally much smarter than this.)


LOL! I think we've all had this happen before!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening itself up.*

True...some people have replaced their systems for less than this so well spotted mate :smile:


----------

